# Xin Reviews Của Các Mẹ Có Con Đang Học Ở Trường Mầm Non Bright School?



## ThuyTron (22 Tháng hai 2017)

Như tiêu đề ạ, có mn đang có con theo học trực tiếp ở đây thì tư vấn giúp e nhé! Vc e cũng đang chiến tranh lạnh cũng về việc lựa chọn trường học cho con này đó ạ, mỗi người mỗi ý. E thì thấy trường Bright School này gần nhà e, rất tiện cho việc đưa đón và đi lại. Thứ 2 là e cũng đã vào trường về cơ sở vật chất, đồ dùng học tập, khu vui chơi của trường e rất ưng ý rồi... Nhưng chồng em cứ lo ngại vì chưa rõ chất lượng đào tạo. Nên muốn tìm hiểu kĩ trước, có gửi con thì cũng yên tâm hơn ạ!


----------



## stopinmymind (23 Tháng hai 2017)

Công nhận nhiều phương  pháp đào tạo cho trẻ lắm, mà mỗi trường mầm non lại có một phương pháp riêng cơ. 
Phải xem trẻ nhà mình phù hợp với phương pháp nào thì mới chọn trường phù hợp được mn ạ. :bz:bz


----------



## ThuyTron (23 Tháng hai 2017)

stopinmymind đã viết:


> Công nhận nhiều phương  pháp đào tạo cho trẻ lắm, mà mỗi trường mầm non lại có một phương pháp riêng cơ.
> Phải xem trẻ nhà mình phù hợp với phương pháp nào thì mới chọn trường phù hợp được mn ạ. :bz:bz


Vầng. Cũng biết vậy mn ạ. Xã nhà e cũng phân vân vì khoản đó nên 2vc cứ loay hoay mãi đấy. Đâm ra cứ lừng khừng, để con đi học muộn quá lại sợ ko theo kịp các bạn. ( Chưa thấy mẹ nào đang có con theo học ở trường Bright School này vào chia sẻ ạ. (


----------



## iService.hanoi (23 Tháng hai 2017)

trường mầm non Thần đồng Bright School đấy hả bác?? E cũng  mới nghe qua tên vì đâu thấy biểu trg này đứng top của khu trung tâm HN, còn thực tế trg n mặt ngang mũi dọc ra lèm sao thì cũng chưa nắm được. 
Cơ mà hình như ông bạn em bảo trường này đki hơi khó thì phải ạ.


----------



## Metunlun (23 Tháng hai 2017)

Bright shool chỗ sô 2 Trần Hưng Đạo, Phan Chu Trinh đó ấy rì hở bạn. Bé trai F1 nhà mình trước cũng theo học gần 3 năm ở đây đấy. Học nguyên trường này cho tới khi lên lớp 1 luông. ) Nói chung cơ sở vật chất của trường hiện đại, tiên tiến còn giáo viên thì có tâm lắm, mà ko chỉ thế còn chuyên môn. 
 Nói chuyện qua với các cô là biết, toàn những người kiểu đào tạo chuyên nghiệp ra chứ ko phải vớ vẩn đâu. Chọn trường này ok ko phải băn khoăn nhiều đâu mẹ nó ợ.


----------



## ThuyTron (23 Tháng hai 2017)

Metunlun đã viết:


> Bright shool chỗ sô 2 Trần Hưng Đạo, Phan Chu Trinh đó ấy rì hở bạn. Bé trai F1 nhà mình trước cũng theo học gần 3 năm ở đây đấy. Học nguyên trường này cho tới khi lên lớp 1 luông. ) Nói chung cơ sở vật chất của trường hiện đại, tiên tiến còn giáo viên thì có tâm lắm, mà ko chỉ thế còn chuyên môn.
> Nói chuyện qua với các cô là biết, toàn những người kiểu đào tạo chuyên nghiệp ra chứ ko phải vớ vẩn đâu. Chọn trường này ok ko phải băn khoăn nhiều đâu mẹ nó ợ.


Vây hả mẹ nó. Cơ mà thằng cu nhà em nghịch như quỷ sứ ấy. K0 hiểu sinh vào giờ gì luôn mà nó thế. Chỉ sợ đi học mà pp không phù hợp rồi nó lại chả chịu học thì không biết bao giờ mới có kiến thức mà theo kịp các bạn. Hic hic


----------



## lananh8xpub (23 Tháng hai 2017)

nhà mẹ nó tới mức phải chiến tranh lạnh vì việc ne cơ à???? 
Chả bù nhà e, tay e lo từ đầu đến chân khoản này hết, vì e đón con mà. Lão chả quan tâm gì đến chuyện trường lớp hết. Họa hoằn lắm mới có hôm tranh đi đón con... Rõ chán...............


----------



## Metunlun (23 Tháng hai 2017)

ThuyTron đã viết:


> Vây hả mẹ nó. Cơ mà thằng cu nhà em nghịch như quỷ sứ ấy. K0 hiểu sinh vào giờ gì luôn mà nó thế. Chỉ sợ đi học mà pp không phù hợp rồi nó lại chả chịu học thì không biết bao giờ mới có kiến thức mà theo kịp các bạn. Hic hic


Úi khoản này thì k0 lo đâu mẹ nó. F1 nhà e cũng quậy khủng khiếp lắm chứ chẳng phải dạng vừa đâu. Nhưng bên Bright school này dùng phương pháp Giáo dục Montessori của Ý , vì trc con quậy nhiều nên e cũng lo và tìm hiểu sâu hơn..
  Được biết phương pháp Montessori này chấp nhận sự duy nhất của mỗi trẻ và cho phép trẻ phát triển tuỳ theo những khả năng và thời gian riêng của mình nên con có nghịch thì rèn luyện theo pp này con cũng theo đc giống như các bạn hết thôi.


----------



## ThuyTron (23 Tháng hai 2017)

lananh8xpub đã viết:


> nhà mẹ nó tới mức phải chiến tranh lạnh vì việc ne cơ à????
> Chả bù nhà e, tay e lo từ đầu đến chân khoản này hết, vì e đón con mà. Lão chả quan tâm gì đến chuyện trường lớp hết. Họa hoằn lắm mới có hôm tranh đi đón con... Rõ chán...............


thế có khi lại dễ chịu, đỡ phải tranh nhau đưa ra quyết định. Chị không biết lão nhà em cẩn thận đến mức nào đâu. Cái nào cũng mổ xẻ ra từng tí một để phải xem có ưng ý ấy. E đau hết cả đầu.. Tranh luận từ hôm valentin xong đến giờ, xong hôm đó bực quá nhịn cả đi chơi vs nhau luôn. ~X(~X(


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (24 Tháng hai 2017)

chất lượng đào tạo cũng một phần, quan trọng bạn cũng phải tìm hiểu môi trường con học thế nào nữa. Hôm trước mình còn mới đọc được một bài trên facebook thấy một chị cho con đi học ở một trường cao cấp top đầu của thủ đô nhưng vì bị các bạn chê bố mẹ  đi xe xấu đến đón mà ngại và sợ đi học nữa.  Mình đọc xong mà thấy đáng sợ quá. Đi học kiến thức quan trọng nhưng mà học làm người bao giờ cũng phái đặt lên hàng đầu. Nếu mà vì muốn con có nhiều kĩ năng và những pp giảng dạy hiện đại nhưng con lại trưởng thành theo hướng khác như vậy thì cũng nên xem xét.


----------



## ThuyTron (24 Tháng hai 2017)

Greenfood.hanoi đã viết:


> chất lượng đào tạo cũng một phần, quan trọng bạn cũng phải tìm hiểu môi trường con học thế nào nữa. Hôm trước mình còn mới đọc được một bài trên facebook thấy một chị cho con đi học ở một trường cao cấp top đầu của thủ đô nhưng vì bị các bạn chê bố mẹ  đi xe xấu đến đón mà ngại và sợ đi học nữa.  Mình đọc xong mà thấy đáng sợ quá. Đi học kiến thức quan trọng nhưng mà học làm người bao giờ cũng phái đặt lên hàng đầu. Nếu mà vì muốn con có nhiều kĩ năng và những pp giảng dạy hiện đại nhưng con lại trưởng thành theo hướng khác như vậy thì cũng nên xem xét.


Vậy thì cũng chả thích chị ạ.  Tuổi này môi trường ảnh hưởng nhiều đến tính cách con lắm. Con mà ở môi trường không thân thiện sau dần dần cũng bị ảnh hưởng thôi. Nghe chị kể xong mà e thấy cũng lo khoản này đấy. Haizz. Mêt đầu ra phết nhỉ??


----------



## Kim Thoa (24 Tháng hai 2017)

Cho con theo học trường này được mà nàng ơi ~~~ bé gái đầu tiên nhà mình cũng theo ở đây hơn 2 năm trước khi lên lớp 1 mà. 
Cơ sở vật chất tớ cũng ko quan trọng nhiều nhưng mà cảm tình nhất với trường chủ yếu tại các cô ở đây biết
quan tâm chăm sóc các con, không những dạy kiến thức mà còn truyền cảm hứng học tập để các bé phát huy năng khiếu, sáng tạo, dạy làm người.. nghe thì đơn giản vậy thôi chứ cái này cực kì quan trọng đấy nàng nhớ ~~ KHoản này có tốt thì mới xây dựng cho các con 
nền tảng kiến thức tốt nhất trước khi bước vào lớp một được.


----------



## Lybetyn (24 Tháng hai 2017)

gớm trường nào chả như trường nào. Quan trọng con mình có thích nghi được hay không thujjj


----------



## Metunlun (24 Tháng hai 2017)

sucsesfull đã viết:


> E cũng hóng thôg tin về Bright school này. Thấy nhiều chị cũng có con theo học ở đây đó chứ. Cơ mà bên này khoảng bao nhiêu bé 1 lớp vậy cm??


Cái này thì tùy theo mẹ nó ạ. Như lớp nhà trẻ: 25 trẻ/4-5 cô; còn lớp mẫu giáo: 30 trẻ/3 cô. Nói chung cơ sở vật chất ở trường này thì khỏi phải nói, các phòng học có diện tích lên đến 130 m2 cơ.  Hôm e đi tham quan bên họ còn có phòng chức năng thể chất, âm nhạc – múa lớn lắm nữa cơ. Mình người lớn nhìn còn thích mắt. :<<


----------



## ThuyTron (24 Tháng hai 2017)

tranthuhuong đã viết:


> Bright school Hoàn Kiếm hả?? trường này ở khu trung tâm tiện đi lại nè. Trước bé nhà mình cũng định cho chuyển sang trường này để học mà ông bà nội cứ nhất quyết k0 đồng ý..
> Cuối cùng chiều ông bà lại thôi.


Nhà e được cái ông bà ít khi can dự vào những chuyện ntn, chỉ có mỗi 2 vc là hay bất đồng quan điểm vì nuôi con thôi. [-(


----------



## ThuyTron (24 Tháng hai 2017)

heopig2012 đã viết:


> Nhà ăn ở Bright School Hoàn Kiếm đây mình  ơi. Con tớ đang học ở đây đấy. Trước tớ cho con học ở gần nhà ở khu Đống Đa nhưng sau một thời gian tớ để ý thấy con đi học về hay nói bậy quá, rồi còn có hành vi bạo lực vô cớ vậy là quyết định chuyển trường lên khu Hoàn Kiếm này luôn. Hôm đi họp phụ huynh cho con có tham khảo qua một vòng thấy nhà ăn của trường nên tiện chụp lại lun.


Ôi nhìn nhà ăn hoành tráng mà cũng ra rì phết đấy chứ nhỉ. Trộm vía cu nhà e bình thường ở nhà cũng ăn đc, nếu mà cho đến trg này học rồi ăn ở đây. Ngồi chung bàn với các bạn khác rồi ăn thi rồi ăn nhìu phải biết. @@


----------



## Lybetyn (24 Tháng hai 2017)

AnSinhThanhHoa đã viết:


> Gớm. Nói như chị này thì nói làm gì. Thế thì chẳng cần quan tâm , tìm hiểu trường mầm non khác nhau nữa. Cứ chọn trường nào rẻ nhất, gần nhà nhất cho nó nhanh hơn không??


bit là thế nhưng mà e thấy chọn trường cho con hên xiu lém. @@@


----------



## Igymfitness (25 Tháng hai 2017)

chả có gì chứ cứ thấy gần nhà là thấy thích hơn một phần rồi.   Mà Bright School là gần đường Đinh Công Tráng đó hở các mẹ?


----------



## ThuyTron (25 Tháng hai 2017)

mà mấy chị ơi. Học phí ở bên Bright School này khoảng bao nhiêu hả các mẹ?? Ngoài các khoản công  ra thì có phát sinh thêm ra nhiều không đới. @-)@-) E là ngại nhất khoản đóng tiền lắt nhắt luôn ấy. Hức


----------



## tomandjerry4 (25 Tháng hai 2017)

E mà là mẹ  nó thì e cứ để ông xã quyết hết cho nhanh. Ôm rơm nặng bụng. Rồi chiến tranh lạnh nữa cho nó mệt ra. @@


----------



## ThuyTron (25 Tháng hai 2017)

girl2011 đã viết:


> Bé nhà tớ trước nghịch như quỷ, đến giờ dạy đi học toàn ngủ thêm rồi bắt bế xuống nhà mới chịu đi. Thế mà từ đợt chuyển sang trường này ở Trần Quốc Toản con chăm đi học da man. Diệu kì. ** Hay không biết có thích bạn gái nào ở lớp ko mà tự nhiên tâm tính thay đổi thế. ^^


gớm. mẹ nó vui tính quá. ) Ha ha
Chắc con thích đi học vì hợp bạn hợp cô nên mới thay đổi thói quen vậy chứ yêu thích gì cái tuổi tí hon này. Đi học mà thấy con tâm lí thoải mái thế thì cũng thích mẹ nó nhỉ.


----------



## savi1111 (9 Tháng ba 2017)

rebecar đã viết:


> Bà chị gái mình cũng ở khu Hoàn Kiếm, 2 cháu đều học ở Bright School từ hồi còn nhà trẻ đến khi lên lớp 1. Chắc trường cũng phải tốt như nào thì chị ấy mới cho cả 2 mống học ở đây như thế. Mjnh cũng đang xem xét tình hình khéo sắp tới chuyển công tác lên khu này cũng chuyển trường cho F2 lên đây học đón về cho tiện.


Học đâu thì cứ để con học đó chứ mn tưởng chuyển trg mà đơn giản à? con lại mất công thích nghi mỗi trường mới. May thì con quen ngay chứ vào môi trg khó bắt kịp thì lỡ mất nhịp của con chứ ch ả đùa.


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (9 Tháng ba 2017)

Mình ơi. Tớ vừa lướt facebook thấy có page của trg mẹ nó đang hỏi nầy.
https://web.facebook.com/Mam.Non.Bright.School?_rdr   Vào mà xem phụ huynh phản ánh như thế nào rùi quyết định. Mà tớ xem qua tháy trẻ ở đây nhiều hoạt động ra phết, nào là làm nem, thạch, hoa quả... Nhìn có vẻ vui và vâtj chất khang trang đó/


----------



## ThuyTron (9 Tháng ba 2017)

Taka_Vietnam đã viết:


> Mình ơi. Tớ vừa lướt facebook thấy có page của trg mẹ nó đang hỏi nầy.
> Vào mà xem phụ huynh phản ánh như thế nào rùi quyết định. Mà tớ xem qua tháy trẻ ở đây nhiều hoạt động ra phết, nào là làm nem, thạch, hoa quả... Nhìn có vẻ vui và vâtj chất khang trang đó/


Vâng. Cảm ơn các mẹ nhiệt tình chia sẻ nhé. E cũng thấy ưng ưng mầm non này rồi. Tối về mag ý kiến của các chị để đè bẹt ox, cho lão hết đường bàn lùi. Cứ dây dưa mãi con lại đi học muộn hơn các bạn thì mệt lắm. @@


----------



## ThuyTron (9 Tháng ba 2017)

Caubuonviaiii đã viết:


> bé nhà mẹ nó mấy tuổi rồi.. T có quen bác ở gần nhà trông trẻ con khéo lắm. Mình đi làm về muộn đón con thoải mái. CŨng ở khu HK nè luôn. Cần thì inb tớ nhắn cho đc bác ấy.


Cảm ơn chị nhưng sợ để các bác trông thì chỉ được khoản ăn uống với an toàn thôi chứ e là đang muốn con phát triển toàn diện cả kĩ năng nữa cơ ạ. @@ dù sao cũng cảm ơn chị nhiều.


----------



## Heracare (9 Tháng ba 2017)

Con khoảng bao nhiêu tháng thì cho đi mầm non, nhà trẻ được các chị nhỉ???


----------



## Metunlun (9 Tháng ba 2017)

ThuyTron đã viết:


> mà mấy chị ơi. Học phí ở bên Bright School này khoảng bao nhiêu hả các mẹ?? Ngoài các khoản công  ra thì có phát sinh thêm ra nhiều không đới. @-)@-) E là ngại nhất khoản đóng tiền lắt nhắt luôn ấy. Hức


Trời mẹ nó vào hẳn website của họ mà xem cụ thể. Trên đó họ công bố hết mà. Chỉ cho ông xã xem luôn cho đơ phải khúc mắc rồi chiến tranh lạnh.


----------



## thienthandangyeu (9 Tháng ba 2017)

Metunlun đã viết:


> Trời mẹ nó vào hẳn website của họ mà xem cụ thể. Trên đó họ công bố hết mà. Chỉ cho ông xã xem luôn cho đơ phải khúc mắc rồi chiến tranh lạnh.


trường này cho các con ăn đầy đủ các bữa trong ngày ra phết nhỉ, còn đệm sáng đệm chieeiuf, Cơ mà giờ học mà từ 7h 15 thì sớm quá. Mình toàn 8h mới đi làm sợ đưa con đến nơi thì lỡ hết cả bữa sáng  của con mất.


----------



## Metunlun (9 Tháng ba 2017)

thienthandangyeu đã viết:


> trường này cho các con ăn đầy đủ các bữa trong ngày ra phết nhỉ, còn đệm sáng đệm chieeiuf, Cơ mà giờ học mà từ 7h 15 thì sớm quá. Mình toàn 8h mới đi làm sợ đưa con đến nơi thì lỡ hết cả bữa sáng  của con mất.


Khoản thì trước e cho con học cũng lo nhưng vìa sau hỏi ra thì các cô chỉ nhận sớm để tiện cho các mẹ đi làm sớm chứ cứ cho con qua trước 8h là được ăn sáng cũng các bạn khác mẹ nó ạ. Muộn quá thì thôi chắc đành chịu cho con ăn ở ngoài hoặc ăn nhà thui. Tập thể mà.


----------

